
Ask HN: Is CouchDB dead? - y0ghur7_xxx
It seems to fit exactly our needs:<p>- document store with json api<p>- authentication and fine grained acls<p>We evaluated it and made a quick poc, and it is really awesome. The documentation is clear and well done, the performance is there, and it is so easy to get going everyone can pick it up in a few hours.
But the latest version is two years old. Does someone know what is going on? Is it a dead project? We love it, but we don&#x27;t want to build our web apps on a dead foundation.
======
wayneacarter
[Architect from Couchbase]

As stated by jtolly710, Couchbase and Couchbase Mobile, which have foundations
in CouchDB, are alive and well. Take a look at Couchbase, Couchbase Lite, and
Sync Gateway and see if they meet your needs. If you want application level
security and internet facing secure REST/Stream/Batch APIs Sync Gateway will
be of particular interest. If you need a secure embedded NoSQL database
Couchbase Lite will be of interest.

[http://www.couchbase.com/mobile](http://www.couchbase.com/mobile)

------
jtolly710
I started working with CouchDB a few years ago, and found it really nifty, but
in our current startup, we find that the couchbase community edition suits our
needs well, and the sync gateway is great for managing users and delegating
permissions

------
nwrk
Someone familiar please chime in.

I did evaluate it + pouchdb[0] is fantastic, but the 'lack of' / slow
development make it showstopper.

[[https://pouchdb.com/](https://pouchdb.com/)]

